# Sunday - Sunday - Sunday



## wittdog (Feb 9, 2008)

I'd switch to whiskey from beer...just for the health benifits.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 9, 2008)

considering the team he said were going to be there will be in warm RV's and using FE's...he's nuts unless he is going to be doing the same thing.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 9, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> considering the team he said were going to be there will be in warm RV's and using FE's...he's nuts unless he is going to be doing the same thing.


No he's not nuts..he a true Q Dude...those temps might just make me a little crankier then normal


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 9, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this possible?


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds almost as crazy as cooking at a campground, in some big field in Virginia in the middle of July.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 9, 2008)

Or next to a train yard in 90 degree weather in Kansas City.


----------



## Unity (Feb 9, 2008)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> My wife thinks I'm nuts. AM I?


Never argue with your wife. 

Good luck!

--John


----------



## wittdog (Feb 9, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this possible?[/quote:3go0ij9t]
Bubba and to think that when I'm at a comp thats me in a GOOD mood....


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 9, 2008)

lol


----------



## Griff (Feb 9, 2008)

Ya just missed the Frozen Few by a week.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 10, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bubba and to think that when I'm at a comp thats me in a GOOD mood....[/quote:2z5veazp]

Yeah...me too! :roll:


----------



## Unity (Feb 10, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 





--John


----------



## wittdog (Feb 11, 2008)

Sounds like fun....
Diva Q's tent would have ended up in the Lake
and the only reason that bottle of jack was turning into a slushy was backwash  

Nice job on the finishes BFD


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> In casr you're interested..
> 
> I got 2nd place in chicken and an 8th place brisket call. Also I won a free entry into the Westmont Red, White, and Barbecue contest Memeorial day weekend (much warmer). All totaled $350 in cash & prizes. Not too bad for a frigid days work!
> 
> ...



Congratulations on the calls. That bottle of Jack must have had a nipple on it. Fast flowing hooch will not freeze. Ask Dog.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 11, 2008)

wow, congrats, sounds like you've got this
chicken thing down


----------



## woodman3222 (Feb 11, 2008)

Way to go under what sounds like brutal conditions.


----------



## Griff (Feb 11, 2008)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> As a side note... One team reported that their bottle of Jack Daniels was turning into a slushie.



I have had some experience with the freezing point of whiskey and it needs to get a lot colder to freeze 80 proof whiskey unless it has been diluted, like with backwash. It will get thick and syrupy at about -10.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 11, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> Burnt Food Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you know this how Griff?


----------

